# Bunny Baths



## Becknutt (Feb 5, 2007)

Floppy's second wet bath. He was very wellbehaved. Better than I expected though not even close to happy! Thatexpression on his little bunny face is ohhhhh so cute. I love it and Ihad to share. This was taken as the water was draining out of the sink.We only washed his bum. He had tracked his leg through some cecals.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 5, 2007)

That is the cutest picture. I justlove :heartbeat:seeing Floppy's pictures. You have done sucha wonderful job with him.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 5, 2007)

Aww...Thanks Sus I'm glad no one's tired ofseeing my babys pics.  Its a whole new world. I've had himgoing on 9 months now and everyday is still a new experiance. I hope weget to see some interesting bath shots in this topic!


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Love Floppy's picture...such a beautiful bunny.


----------

